# I though I was in the clear with timbrens!!



## donny boy (Sep 23, 2003)

I thank all the folks that told me to buy timbrens, BUT last night i was plowing a decent size lot and i notices something in the snow.... Guess what it was > It was my driver side timbren, I talk to the dealer today about it and he said he never seen that before... I told him the day I got home with them just installed i looked at them and noticed the drive side timbren wasnt sitting correctly, it was leaning back to the drivers seat... Which i though wasnt right so I got out my lift and pushed it back in place... well it didnt work.... O well, the dealer said he was calling the timbren manufacturer Monday and see what they suggest to do, either to cut the original timbrens or they might suggest to reinstall new ones to see if it works... I tell ya ... I cant get anything to work of me this year...... MY first year plowing and so far it hasnt been to nice to me..... My plow has been the biggest pain in my ass, If u decide to get a sno-way plow, be extra careful ith the hydraulic lines... mine have either burst or leaked out the fittings.... I tell ya, I already want to sell this plow..... The worse thing about this is that I have no bumper to protect my driver side leaf-spring... hopefully I dont hit nuttin hard and break the leafs.... Has anyone had any problems with there timbrens, please let me know....


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

no problems here on my chevy.let me ask ya something why did you put a snowway plow on that big truck should have had a western or fischer.just curios


----------



## donny boy (Sep 23, 2003)

well to answer that question ..... cause I didnt know squat about plows and snow plowing.. All I herd about plowing was from my boss and the dealer I bought it from.... I didnt want to stress the truck too much, when i was thinking of buying a plow.... WELL I WAS WRONG AND STUPID..... the sno-way is a nice plow, Works great on drive ways but lacks the weight and toughness of the western and fisher..... O well live and learn... I have alot of driveways and the dealer said that the sno-way was excellent with back blading cause of the extra hydraulic down pressure it has, and It is big enough for some commercial lots just not the ones I have.... I wont do that again... SRY I AM NEW TO THE BUSINESS, I made a mistake..... lol..... I am not getting angry at anyone that wonders why I didnt get the fisher or western, I am mad at myself for not doing my research..... Hey! The only good thing I got out of this plow is that Sno-way mailed a free coffee mug... whoopee freakin do... I hate coffee....... LOL thanx for the reply , U got me worked up for buying this dam plow now... I guess I'll have to go out and shoot it... K now I am getting carried away now, Those are reason why I didnt get the western or fisher plow....


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Doesn't the old saying go "you get what you pay for"?


----------



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

We all have our days! Trust me, if anyone on this site claims to never have a bad day/night out plowing, they are either a.) Lying or b.) their day just hasn't come YET. I know I've had my fair share of problems (sprayed in face twice with hydraulic fluid, demolished a spreader hopper, jammed spreaders a couple times, etc. etc.) You live and learn on buying stuff. I have had fairly decent luck with my used plows I've bought, knock on wood. 

As for the Timbrens go, they have a lifetime warranty, so they should be covered. I wouldn't think any damage should be done with the one gone. If it were me, I would think about taking the opposite side off too (simple to do) just to ensure your weight of the plow wouldn't do any damage to front end components. If both are gone, equal weight would be distributed on each side, whereas your passenger side is bottoming out on the Timbren, and your driver is allowing to dip down farther. If you don't have your plow on, you should be fine to wait it out and not remove the other.

Good luck in your future plowing endeavors!


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Tough deal. Did you buy the plow new? If not have someone go through all the hydraulics. Put together an emergency kit that includes a spare set of pins, hydraulic fluid, hydralic hose, solenoid, etc.

We've used SnoWay very successfully on both streets, drives, and lots for many years.


----------



## donny boy (Sep 23, 2003)

YUP BRAND SPANKIN NEW OUT OF THE BOX!


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

If that is the case, I'd go have a prayer meeting with the dealer. There is usually some tweaking and adjusting to a new plow, and it sounds like that might have been a little lacking.

You have to get the hang of the downpressure too. We typically only use it for backdragging.

Advice holds for the emergency kit.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

:waving: 
You are not alone with the learning curve. I have spent money on my truck that was obscene, plowing as much as I was beat it to death. I finally through in the towel and my new (used) Bronco was gone over with a fine tooth comb prior to purchase.
I did so much work to my old truck I new where my problems were.
Bring the plow back to the dealer and explain to him the problems. Give him a chance to do the right thing.
The problems and headaches are just part of the business.
Hopefully the good outweigh the bad.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

We all started where you are now.
Like the old sayings:
What don't kill ya, makes ya stronger. OR 
Live and learn. We all here for ya. Newbees or vets.
The more you learn the more you know.
It's just the right side maybe it was defective from the start. 
Maybe installer error, learn and go on.
I put fog lights one time under the bumper, passed one on the parking lot I was plowing, Hey that looks like my light? It was! Lesson 20 never put plastic fog lights where stacking snow piles can rip it off. Live and learn


----------



## HayBay (Jan 18, 2004)

*Snowway*

Sorry to hear your situation donny boy.

I purchased an 8' Snowway from Cliffs in Mississauga. Payed a fortune for it. Wanted the downpressure for some reason, too bad I live around mostly gravel driveways. It does clean nice on Pavement. I havent had any problems so far. Knock on Wood. I have also heard several good stories about Snowway. These plows have a 5 year warranty. I think its limited but you should be covered in the 1st year for sure. The hassle is bringing it in for repair.

Also had a set of timbrens put on the front end. Rides a little rougher and at 120km/h I get some vibration on the front end. But timbrens hold the front end up nice with the plow on.

Hope things work out for you.

HayBay.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I can't believe your timbren fell out, they are held in with two bolts. I had them in my old 250 and removed them during the summer months, I noticed a little stiffer ride, they only took me 20 minutes to take the timbrens out and re-install the factory bump stops. Tell your dealer to put a little thread lock on the bolts and that will take care of that !!

I plan on doing the same thing with this truck.

Hope all is going well with your other situation


----------



## donny boy (Sep 23, 2003)

Well guys, I talked with the dealer I bought them from and they got another set in....... They installed the new ones on my truck in about 30min. So then I got it home and looked at the side where I had the problem before and it was doing it again.... What is happening is that they are compressing too much and the pressure is squeezing the timbrens and pushing them out.... It dosent matter about the lock-tite or the bolts, I guess I need a different application..... I the dealer that i got them from argued with timbren about what is happening.... I am gonna get a digital pic of them and They better believe me ..... they thought that i was overreacting and didnt know what i was talking about.... well there buddy Heres a pic, (soon to be added) I was shown a diesle F250 that had timbrens installed and they were perfect, straight up and down, no tilting or being compressed massively.... Do u guys think my suspension could have a play with the problems that I am having.... The dealer says its almost like my axle was moving which shouldnt be doing that but I guess timbren will be calling me Monday ... HOPEFULLY.....


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

as far as the tims go ill admit i dont know squat-- but as far as the leaks go either they werent tight or were routed the wrong way-- a budy of mine has one of those plows and the dealer put the lines were they were extreamly stressed -- we rerouted them now no prob.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

donny, does your truck have the plow prep package? What do you have for an engine? you may need to upgrade your springs to X springs if you don't have them already. What is your Gross Front Axle Weight Rating? It is on your driverside door post sticker?


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

What are the chances I would get on this site tonight and see this thread? Today I noticed my front end dipping a little bit to the right. I checked it out to find that the timbren on this side is totally crushed! Same deal here, it just didnt sit properly and crushed under pressure. Timbren is sending me a new kit.
Good luck with your problem.
g


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I cant see the truck popping timbrens out with a lighter plow like his, there might be another problem with the truck?

is your truck also a 8' bed?


I dont have X springs and my front end only comes down 1/2" or so.


----------

